# Between Emirates Towers & WTC Apartments???



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello every one, my first thread in forum!!! :| 

I've been to Dubai three times now, and every time I wonder what is going to be built on the plot between Emirates Towers and the World Trade Center Apartments. It's quite a large plot and in a very prominent position.

I've never once seen any mention of it on the forum (that I'm aware of), does anybody know what is going to happen there?

Ps when are they going to knock down the WTC Apartments, they are horrible? :bash:


----------



## tikolo (Sep 23, 2005)

isn't that where the "Gate" is?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

No plans to knock down the old WTC Apartments as far as i know but its dubai so might see it happen soon enough. These are not free hold so there should be no trouble (right). Would be nice to see them go that WT area is no longer a gem compared to the rest of Dubai.
As far as that plot goes would like to see something worth while but expect it wil be a while before we see any thing

"The Gate" part of DIFC is behind The tower ( UP tower)


----------



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

This the plot that I mean, in case any one is unsure.










Hope AltinD doesn't mind me using his picture, it makes a great wallpaper on my desktop.

See the little yellow tower in the middle (Al Ghadier), the first time my girlfriend and I went to Dubai (1997) we stayed there with our friend who worked for Emirates, we thought it was a really tall building at the time, nothing else surrounded it, I might post some pictures I took from the pool on the 22nd floor (just to compare the difference) later.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i guess, something big will come up there
prime location

this is also the site for the visional golden dome


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

still a 10% chance for the golden dome to be built don't you think 
well not any more maybe because of the restrictions, if the will go through.

but are you sure this is the location?
in the major projects map it looks closer to WTC residence, almost next to the R/A


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

imagine if the united tower was approved
it would have fit in nicely right there


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

That was where it was proposed.
The best looking tower that dubai never got...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

mr DUBAI back on the streets.

well i expect sth better in this plot


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

that tower looks like a stupid version which draw by the german architect 
´Libeskind´. it looks that kind of stupid like the new design for the wtc in new york is.


----------



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

I thought that someone would of known something about this plot, come on you lot, rack your brains a bit more :runaway:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

there are plenty ( or there were plenty) empty plots along SZR 
that we dont know any thing about or might never 
This one happens to be important spot but i dont think there is much more info to tell


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

DubaiDunk said:


> I thought that someone would of known something about this plot, come on you lot, rack your brains a bit more :runaway:


The other renders for united tower showed it in this location. at the moment the site is an overflow car park for the conference centre.


----------



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like we will all have to wait for some big announcement some day then. :blahblah:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

If united towers gets built it would definitely kick ass. BTW weren't there some more pics of this tower that showed it from that gap in the middle?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

i figure road access to this spot is rather limited. the service road on the emirates towers side of SZR doesnt really service this plot. one would have to drive around thru the trade centre apartments, or come from the exhibition halls to get to the shit. maybe thats why nothing has been built there yet


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

DubaiDunk said:


> Hello every one, my first thread in forum!!! :|
> 
> I've been to Dubai three times now, and every time I wonder what is going to be built on the plot between Emirates Towers and the World Trade Center Apartments. It's quite a large plot and in a very prominent position.
> 
> ...


I guess we finally have the answer :cheers:


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> i figure road access to this spot is rather limited. the service road on the emirates towers side of SZR doesnt really service this plot. one would have to drive around thru the trade centre apartments, or come from the exhibition halls to get to the shit. maybe thats why nothing has been built there yet


Not really, it's got quite good access from SZR. Take the Emirates Towers exit and do a u-ey at the lights.


----------

